# What Mower to buy



## leam23 (May 15, 2011)

Hey guys im new to TF. I have an older Bolens that was given to me as well as an older Toro that was given to me as well. A year into using them i now know why both were free. Im looking at buying a new mower. Im very interested in the Cub Cadets i believe the 1040 or 1042 models. Also kinda liked the Ariens 20hp 46inch, liked the price most about it. And also considering lower end Deere (17.5 HP 42 Inch). any advice or help would be great


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Have you physically looked at each model yet and sat in the seat? Which feels most comfortable? Which seemed the best built for the money? Which had the most HP for the money?


----------



## Rocjohnson (May 14, 2011)

I took a few minutes at a Blain's farm store yesterday...Looked at this 20hp model. Lot's of Plastic on 'em. Maybe that's a good thing










This model sold for this...no mowing deck!? Really?










But I did like the adjustability of the "deck"...if there was one...Why they were selling it that way... I don't know...The deck sold seperately for another $800 pesos...edro:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

In some areas of a design, plastic is the best material choice. For instance, the fuel tank, as plastic doesn't rust. With some components that take a beating, plastic can take the hit, deform and bounce back, where metal, bent forever and possibly damaging other components in the process. This sure is the case for the discharge chute on my mower deck.

As for the adjustability of the mower deck, I'd be more concerned with the range of height over the number of positions.

The reason for the pricing without a mower is, there is in all likelihood more than one mower deck available.

The 2xxx series Cubs are a decent mid-line model. I like and prefer a horiz engine and with that the possibility of a shaft drive for the trans. I also believe with the 2xxxx machines you also get a decent cast iron rear axle with serviceable components.

The 2xxx series machines are a lot like the legendary 3xx series Deere's in that they use horiz engines, shaft drive and use a belt drive for the mower. The Deere's had some hyd for the implements. Have to go to the 3xxx series Cubs to get the hyd but in addition with the Cub you get shaft drive for the mower as well.

When shopping look beyond the price tag and advertised HP. For me engine HP is the last thing I'd be concerned over. Compare components between brands. Is there a weight difference between brands and can you see where the weight difference is. What kind of bearings do you find and where. Even check linkage, is it just metal to metal or is there some kind of bearing/bushing being used at connections. How does it fit you? Do you prefer sealed bearings over ones that can be greased? Where are you willing to trade off one item Vs another. How would you judge fit/finish Vs heavier components and more bearing/bushings at wear points? If you are going to do your own service, how easy is access to those things you need to get to. How is dealer service between the various brands.

Lots of things to give serious consideration to that doesn't stand out in the showroom as the shinny new finish and color do.

I spent several weeks making my decision, even having the dealer bring one out to the house to see how it performed on MY property. That was a real benefit as I had to go with another mower deck design that would work for me. I've lived with my decision for 8 yrs now and have no regrets. If I had made a decision in an afternoon's looking, I suspect I'd not be as satisfied as I am now.


----------



## leam23 (May 15, 2011)

thanks for all the input guys. im still searching and will continue to. Theres definitely a lot more to consider when looking at buying as you guys made me aware of. the ariens feel like it sits lower then the deere and cub. both the cub and deere were physically about the same size and had pretty close to same specs. any feedback either way on preferences anyone has would be great. a couple pros/cons of both based on experience would really help narrow down the decision


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just keep alot of armor all around for the plastic .... plastic has its pluses and minuses - if the dashes were made of metal, itd raise the cost of the tractor even more - plastic conforms to the new 'round shapes' easier.

As mentioned, it bounces back easier then metal as well, but it can break if hit hard enough .

My parents neighbor has a '95 cub cadet with the 20 HP OHV horizontal v twin briggs and 54" deck ( they have a 4 acre totally flat yard) - it cuts beautifully and smooth, but its a serious maintenence hog - every time after mowing, the grass clippings need to be cleaned out from the top of the deck , because it packs up in there ( specially when its dry).

Overall, its been a good tractor according to my dad ( he mows thier yard) , he does the maintence work on it - he pulls the deck off a couple times a year and it weighs a ton! Thats one hefty deck - has to weigh at least a 100lbs .

Its had its share of issues, couple times having to be fixed at the dealer , it reminds me of a car tho- its quite large and has smooth wide treaded tires.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Just keep alot of armor all around for the plastic .... plastic has its pluses and minuses - if the dashes were made of metal, itd raise the cost of the tractor even more - plastic conforms to the new 'round shapes' easier.
> 
> As mentioned, it bounces back easier then metal as well, but it can break if hit hard enough .
> 
> ...


:lmao: The 48" deck on my Cub hit the scales at 265#. Now that's a heavy deck.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Plastic isn't bad I agree, but it does fade in the sunlight and becomes brittle over time. You know guys, if they'd just make the steel thicker, it wouldn't dent!:lmao: I know I know..... Cost. Everything these days is weighed out on a scale by the little Chinamen! I just love the old stuff, where they wern't afraid to actually build things better.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mickey said:


> :lmao: The 48" deck on my Cub hit the scales at 265#. Now that's a heavy deck.


That's probably more than the rest of the tractors weight!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

As for plastic fading and becoming brittle, all depends upon material selection. In today's cost driven world, the *best* material is rarely part of the equation. The tractor, it tips the scales in the 700-750# range. Current 3xxx series model with sim mower weigh a little over 1,000#. This is not your grandmother's GT.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I guess I'm gonna have to check one out in person. My John Deere has a 10 inch tall 1/4 inch thick plate frame and I don't think it weighs that much! That's hell for stout!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Plastic isn't bad I agree, but it does fade in the sunlight and becomes brittle over time. You know guys, if they'd just make the steel thicker, it wouldn't dent!:lmao: I know I know..... Cost. Everything these days is weighed out on a scale by the little Chinamen! I just love the old stuff, where they wern't afraid to actually build things better.


Well, the discharge Chute on Julies Murray has gone Kaput, so i am going to beat a new one out of 16 guage steel instead of it being Hi density Polypropylene. if it is washed, oiled and sheltered it will last longer than the rest of the mower!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

16 gauge is hell for stout! Know anyone with a brake?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nearly everything on my 86 GTII is seriously heavy - the motor and trans weighing the most , chassis is beefy except where the motor mounts ( for some reason) - had a heck of time putting the trans back in. Ironically tho the deck is pretty light , why the original one rusted clean thru.

A few of my tractors came with factory steel deck chutes - plastic ones take alot of abuse tho.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Those are one of the first things I take off. For some reason, with me anyways, they allow things to plug up every darn time. I guess it might have something to do with waiting too long to mow or something like that!


----------

